# driving horses.



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

my daughter has outgrown her 12.2hh dartmoor mare,i didnt want to sell her so ive decided to drive her.she has apparently been driven before a while ago so im hoping she`ll take to it fairley well.i got a excercise cart for £60,the metal work is solid but the wood needs replacing.we stripped off the wood,blasted and sprayed the metal frame red and replaced all wood with black plastic stockboard.good as new!!bargain,got a set of harness from the local saddlery,paid £135,got it home took bag out and saw sticker on bottom which said £99 !!!!!all i need now is some free time


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> my daughter has outgrown her 12.2hh dartmoor mare,i didnt want to sell her so ive decided to drive her.she has apparently been driven before a while ago so im hoping she`ll take to it fairley well.i got a excercise cart for £60,the metal work is solid but the wood needs replacing.we stripped off the wood,blasted and sprayed the metal frame red and replaced all wood with black plastic stockboard.good as new!!bargain,got a set of harness from the local saddlery,paid £135,got it home took bag out and saw sticker on bottom which said £99 !!!!!all i need now is some free time


Good luck.. My dream is when our Jamie has outgrown our BB and needs a 14hh I want to get a fell or dales. must be black and drive with the pony when Jamie isn't riding.

This could happen sooner though seen as My joints are stopping me ride at present..

So good luck and enjoy


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Used to drive one of ours it is a lovely pastime especially the Sunday afternoon drives we used to have with the local driving club - used to meet about 11 am then drive to a pub about 1hr away have lunch and a drink and then drive back again


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

And a friend to go to the pub with


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

it is nice and dogs can come to!! ive given up riding now,to many scares with looney tb`stoffee is a lovely managable size.lots of people have said dont do it,the roads are to dangerous now,but if you listened to everyone you would never venture out your frontdoor


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

clare7577 said:


> it is nice and dogs can come to!! ive given up riding now,to many scares with looney tb`stoffee is a lovely managable size.lots of people have said dont do it,the roads are to dangerous now,but if you listened to everyone you would never venture out your frontdoor


i stopped riding a year or so ago, trust me you'll miss it. I'm looking for a 15hh atm so i can get back into the habit and have the figure i used to


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

As long as high viz tabbards are used you will be as safe as you can be!
can you imagine, lickle pickle in a bag on a cart??


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

I love driving,we have a youngster at the mo that we are teaching to drive,so she will know abit about the world and roads before she is passed to my kids.My eldest wants to do driving trials with her as he don't like riding much but he loves driving.
Good luck,im sure she will be fine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

good luck with it! my friend drives and it's quite good fun.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

tashi said:


> Used to drive one of ours it is a lovely pastime especially the Sunday afternoon drives we used to have with the local driving club - used to meet about 11 am then drive to a pub about 1hr away have lunch and a drink and then drive back again


My mum just read this and went "haha - why does it make out all horsey people are alcoholics  "



Fade to Grey said:


> i stopped riding a year or so ago, trust me you'll miss it. I'm looking for a 15hh atm so i can get back into the habit and have the figure i used to


also said "We'd all love to have the figure we use to have!  we can dream "

I've also just told her to sign up to this so I don't have to reply for her


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

I have just taken driving up in July due to arthritis i cant ride my TB x mare as much as I would like to so a friend exercises her for me when i am not up to it
I am now driving and safe to go out alone and have the choice of driving either a 15.2 dales or a 14.3 Hafflinger x fresian.
I am totaly addicted and drive every day now


----------



## xXHoneybunchesXx (Aug 27, 2008)

Just be careful when training them to drive as it can be a risky business! I helped out for 3 years in a driving yard, and regularly groomed at National Carriage Driving events such as Royal Windsor, Lowther and others. I have seen some nasty accidents, and actually been in one where the ponies took off over nothing and I ended up in hospital!

Get a good trainer (Karen Bassett is the world's top female carraige-driver) she gives really good lessons/tips/advice on breaking to drive, and learning the ropes. For me, it was harder to learn to drive than to ride!!

Good luck!!!

xXx


----------

